# Live/Neutral reversal on Imported Van



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

My imported van still has the continental sockets, and I just use adapter for our 13A plugs.

When checking the sockets the tester shows they have Live/Neutral reversal.

Question for the electrical experts, should I get this changed over?


Andrew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Andrew

This is the same as requiring a polarity-changing cable for use on the continent. Have a good old search for opinions on that.

To all intents and purposes, you will not notice any difference. Also, you should check that your circuit breaker(s) are double pole. If you need to work on any electrical equipment, ensure it is completely unplugged from the socket.

Having said that, I'd change them over, just for peace of mind. Are they all the same? In which case, you just need to change the one connection on the back of the mains socket where the hookup comes into the van.

Gerald

_Edit: I meant to say, if it were my van, I'd change the sockets to UK-style. I remember Stew (artona) having problems with one of these adapters, not being up to the job._


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

It's not going to be a big job, I would for your own piece of mind.

Ian


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Continental plug wiring*

Continental plugs are wired the opposite way to UK 13amp ones - that is normal. The risk from reversed polarity is because UK sockets are usually single pole and if the polarity is reversed, the live feed remains live. Continental switches are double pole and they don't have to conceren themselves with polarity issues - which is why so many sites on the mainland are wired the wrong way round. Only the Brits check the polarity of the supply.

I have a Chausson with continental sockets - I bought continental plugs and fitted them to the appliances I use!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Plug the UK adapter in the other way up - problem solved. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, I know where I'm going now


Andrew


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Continental plug wiring*



rayhook said:


> which is why so many sites on the mainland are wired the wrong way round.


Hi,

with Continental sockets there simply is no "right" or "wrong" way. As normal household plugs are fully symmetrical, they can be plugged in both ways. Nobody bothers here with "polarity", and all electrical appliances must be designed so that they can run both ways. This includes motorhomes and camp site installations.

While some countries like France or China (OK, the latter is not exactly Europe... :wink: ) do have non-symmetric plugs, there still is no specified order for live/neutral.

An exception are the blue CEE plugs: For them there is a specified order, so if a CEE socket is reversed, then this is due to negligence of the installer.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Continental plug wiring*



Boff said:


> rayhook said:
> 
> 
> > which is why so many sites on the mainland are wired the wrong way round.
> ...


As an aside Boff when I was last in Germany for any time I recall that the phase colours in a 3 phase system included two blacks and if a three phase machine rotated in the wrong direction you just swapped the two blacks over. Is this still the case?


----------



## 109225 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Continental Sockets/Hook Ups*

I have exactly the same query but remain confused. I am new to motor homes and have just imported a Hymer from Germany(happy to give advice on this if anybody is considering this)...so please be patient guys. I intend using a continental adaptor in my van for all my UK appliances. This as I understand it will be ok..? Moving on to the mains socket on the outside of the van, what do I need for this? Can I get a continental hook up that will have a continental plug at one end and a British adaptor/plug at the supply end, for use in Britain? Then when on the continent just use a separate continental hook up? Will this work or is this too simple? I don't really want to change any sockets on my van.

Thanks,

Coco1


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi coco1

Welcome to MHF

Your imported Hymer will be double pole switched as are all German vans so in theory you have no need to do anything if you intend to use adapters in the existing sockets. As you will already have gathered, you can plug the adapter in either way up and this will effectively change which pin supplies the live feed. On a UK plug this should be on the right hand side looking at the plug. If you're worried, just use a mains tester to make sure then turn the adapter round if the live is on the left hand pin. No need to do anything if you remember to always unplug your appliances after using them.

As for the outside hook-up connection, the UK and continental plugs and sockets are identical so one should fit all. The exception is some older French installations which still have the old French plugs. Any camping shop will sell you an adapter to use if you come across these.


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Continental plug wiring*

Hi Gerhard,

As I said, it's only the Brits that worry about reverse polarity! Just one small thing to add - if going down the route of using continental plugs, it's a good idea to buy the ones that have not only the edge earth connections, but will also accept the earth 'pin' found in French sockets. This is also relevant when connecting to mains at some sites - no hole in the plug for the pin = no mains hook up.

Now, once we've changed over to Km/h in the UK, perhaps we could also do something about our 13 amp 3-pin connections.............

Ray


----------

